# What is your subconscious nationality?



## Taggart

Another one of these silly FB things - what is your sub-concious nationality?

I keep getting either German or Japanese. Trouble is, they can't spell whisky!


----------



## PetrB

Each time I've looked at a 'test' like this, it turns out that at least three to five of the lists to choose from have _nothing_ I can connect to at all. So I guess it is the land without a name, sovereign government, official language, etc. for me


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm....Irish?

Okay....


----------



## Yardrax

I'm also Irish. I don't get it, I don't think I picked any particularly Irish choices...


----------



## Ukko

Japanese? Really? I don't think so...

[ For one thing, I wouldn't date any of those characters - and I can't feature a Japanese male doing so either. ]


----------



## GreenMamba

The questions were a bit on the nose, eh?

I was hoping subconscious Italian would mean something more than just liking pasta and pizza.


----------



## Couac Addict

I'm not certain what my conscience nationality is.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

That quiz is bogus! There's no option for Russian or French as far as I know, so I didn't get those even though I was aiming specifically for those characteristics.


----------



## Cheyenne

Irish - I was hoping I'd be! Perhaps I do have that immortal Celtic twinkle in my eyes! -- but no, I guess not.


----------



## Couchie

Ich bin ein Deutsch!


----------



## Wicked_one

Irish, too.

Even though, I'd like to move to England.


----------



## Morimur

Your subconscious nationality is:

German


----------



## Tristan

I got Japanese--no surprises there. I'm a known Japanophile, though I'm not a "weeaboo".


----------



## elgar's ghost

Was this originally a Japanese quiz? For what it's worth, I got German. Is it me or is there something rather unsettling about asking which cartoon character you'd rather date? And what a choice - a male mouse, a male skunk, a male crocodile and something Japanese which I've never heard of before.


----------



## Mahlerian

elgars ghost said:


> Was this originally a Japanese quiz? For what it's worth, I got German. Is it me or is there something rather unsettling about asking which cartoon character you'd rather date? And what a choice - a male mouse, a male skunk, a male crocodile and *something Japanese which I've never heard of before*.


----------



## Ingélou

Huilunsoittaja said:


> That quiz is bogus! There's no option for Russian or French as far as I know, so I didn't get those even though I was aiming specifically for those characteristics.











*You can be French, because my Facebook Friend who showed me the quiz got 'French' - much to my chagrin. I too tried and tried to be French, but ended up Irish. Taggart tried to be Irish, but could only be Japanese or German. Still, Mahlerian is Irish too, and Cheyenne, and Yardrax - we're a very cultured nation!*


----------



## Mahlerian

Ingélou said:


> *You can be French, because my Facebook Friend who showed me the quiz got 'French' - much to my chagrin. I too tried and tried to be French, but ended up Irish. Taggart tried to be Irish, but could only be Japanese or German. Still, Mahlerian is Irish too, and Cheyenne, and Yardrax - we're a very cultured nation!*


I was surprised I _didn't_ end up Japanese or German...

After all, I can't read or speak Gaelic!


----------



## Guest

My result came out as the Vatican City. Shurely shome mishtake?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mahlerian said:


>


Erm...you a fan by any chance, Mahly?


----------



## Wiglaf

I was French!!!


----------



## Mahlerian

elgars ghost said:


> Erm...you a fan by any chance, Mahly?


Nope, but I know what it is, and it was the first thing that came up in search results!


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> Nope, but I know what it is, and it was the first thing that came up in search results!


*facepalm* LOL millennia of rich cultural heritage reduced to that yellow cat-like figure. Oh, the internet!: what have we done?!


----------



## Crudblud

aleazk said:


> *facepalm* LOL millennia of rich cultural heritage reduced to that yellow cat-like figure. Oh, the internet!: what have we done?!


But Pikachu is a mouse. It actually looks more like a rabbit than anything, though.


----------



## hpowders

They got me as French. Vive la Révolution!!!

Now, where can I see the latest Mickey Mouse and Jerry Lewis movies?


----------



## Ingélou

Wiglaf said:


> I was French!!!


With a noble Anglo-Saxon name like that, you oughtn't to be! *I *want to be French!!!


----------



## Aramis

aleazk said:


> *facepalm* LOL (...) Oh, the internet!: what have we done?!


ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## PetrB

hpowders said:


> They got me as French. Vive la Révolution!!!
> 
> Now, where can I see the latest Mickey Mouse and Jerry Lewis movies?


Don't forget that other honored guy, Arnold Schwarzenegger (awarded the honor for being "The Terminator," _not_ for being the Governor or California 

Bob Dylan rejected the honor.


----------



## hpowders

What a terrific quiz! Finally, one based on accurate queries. Paris, here I come!


----------



## hpowders

PetrB said:


> Don't forget that other honored guy, Arnold Schwarzenegger (awarded the honor for being "The Terminator," _not_ for being the Governor or California
> 
> Bob Dylan rejected the honor.


I never cared for Bob Dylan. He truly embarrassed himself, not knowing when to quit while he was way ahead. His last few albums are "unlistenable" in my opinion.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Another one of these silly FB things - what is your sub-concious nationality?
> 
> I keep getting either German or Japanese. Trouble is, they can't spell whisky!


Nothing silly about it. I took the quiz seriously, and the result (French) speaks for itself.


----------



## clara s

elgars ghost said:


> Erm...you a fan by any chance, Mahly?


I don't know if Mahlerian is a fan,

but Pikachu is a strong personality hahaha

has nobody ever collected or played any pokemon?


----------



## omega

French!
But that's not only subconscious...


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Truly dreadful, Taggart

you deserve a yellow card or ten minutes in the sin-bin!!!

Ask Ingelou if you can have your Sudoku book back, please


----------



## clara s

deutsch for me

should I be worried?


----------



## aleazk

clara s said:


> I don't know if Mahlerian is a fan,
> 
> but Pikachu is a strong personality hahaha
> 
> has nobody ever collected or played any pokemon?


LOL, while I was condemning Pikachu in my previous post, one of my best friends (a brilliant fellow physicist) was posting this on facebook:


----------



## Guest

[.........................................................]


----------



## Guest

clara s said:


> deutsch for me
> should I be worried?


Ja. [That's "Yes" in German. Innit.]


----------



## Headphone Hermit

clara s said:


> deutsch for me
> 
> should I be worried?


Nein!!! ........!


----------



## aleazk

clara s said:


> deutsch for me
> 
> should I be worried?


It depends, what are your views on world domination?


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> LOL, while I was condemning Pikachu in my previous post, one of my best friends (a brilliant fellow physicist) was posting this on facebook:


clever

well, Pikachu versus Charmander hahaha

the new era


----------



## clara s

TalkingHead said:


> Ja. [That's "Yes" in German. Innit.]


I will not sleep tonight hahaha


----------



## clara s

Headphone Hermit said:


> Nein!!! ........!


shall i cancel the psychologist's appointment?


----------



## Ravndal

French. I guess it is because i voted wine and "Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain".


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> It depends, what are your views on world domination?


are political discussions permitted on TC?


----------



## Op.123

I am Irish ............


----------



## Guest

So was Ulysses!


----------



## Ingélou

'Icham of Irlaunde
Ant of the holy londe
Of Irlande.
Gode sire, pray ich the,
For of saynte charite,
Come ant daunce wyt me
In Irlaunde.'

Middle English lyric, 13th/14th century. 

Dancing, yet?


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> *Dancing, yet?*


Yeah!


----------



## Cosmos

Irish! Which is funny because everyone assumes I'm Irish cuz I'm a redhead. Spoiler alert: I'm not.


----------



## hpowders

So happy to be French! La vie est glorieux!


----------



## senza sordino

Irish but without picking whiskey.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> So happy to be French! La vie est glorieux!


*Stop gloating!!! *


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> *Stop gloating!!! *


You will have to excuse my excessive enthusiasm. It's the first of Taggart's quizzes that I feel I've done well on. Bear with me, it will eventually dissipate.

Je suis trés heureux!!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Japanese! Zum Teufel mit diesen Fragen!


----------



## Winterreisender

I got German, astonishingly. Thought I was going to get American (e.g. barbequing, country music, coca cola) :lol:


----------



## violadude

I got Irish...hm

Well, I already knew what my subconcious nationality is before I took this quiz.

Also, that last question...weird.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

in my dreams I'm the man from Atlantis but then I wake up and discover i'm not dead after all :lol:


----------



## Aramis

SiegendesLicht said:


> Japanese! Zum Teufel mit diesen Fragen!


_Es bleibt kein Zweifel, Ihr seid von Sinnen! 
Welch ein Betragen Auf diese Fragen! 
Seid doch gescheit! Seid doch gescheit!_


----------



## science

I'm sorry, I wouldn't date any of those things. If I was on some kind of reality TV gameshow about to get a million bucks, I could hold my nose for a date with a Pikachu. (There is a sneezing joke there if you look for it.) 

But otherwise, I want to know why I'm not allowed to choose Jessica Rabbit or something. Or heck, give me what I really want - Velma Dinkley. Hello, mama! Let's solve us a mystery!


----------



## Levanda

Ha I am Irish don't get why. I don't like whisky at all and I never have been in Ireland.


----------



## Guest

Ingélou said:


> *Stop gloating!!! *


Ah, *gloating*! The closest translation as far as I can tell to the German word *schadenfreude*. 
And HP, life (being feminine) is *glorieuse*! Innit?


----------



## Ingélou

You're Irish & you don't know why? Did you say you liked Celtic music, Levanda?

As for me, I cheated & took the test again - developed a sudden passion for (trade secret) - and voilà, *je suis française maintenant*! 

Now heading off towards *a certain chateau* with a brick -
 *Madame la Marquise*


----------



## Antiquarian

I got Irish, which is quite interesting as I'm half Scots and half English w/some Swiss mixed in there. It's like the test could detect my pasty white skin, red hair, and green eyes.


----------



## hpowders

I notice very few French subconscious nationalities. One might be tempted to say, practically an elitist class, oui?


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> Ha I am Irish don't get why. I don't like whisky at all and I never have been in Ireland.


Perhaps it's your destiny?


----------



## Levanda

hpowders said:


> Perhaps it's your destiny?


s

Well I would wish to visit Ireland and I do like Irish culture and music.


----------



## samurai

elgars ghost said:


> Was this originally a Japanese quiz? For what it's worth, I got German. Is it me or is there something rather unsettling about asking which cartoon character you'd rather date? And what a choice - a male mouse, a male skunk, a male crocodile and something Japanese which I've never heard of before.


German here also.


----------



## hpowders

Levanda said:


> s
> 
> Well I would wish to visit Ireland and I do like Irish culture and music.


There you are!


----------



## hpowders

samurai said:


> German here also.


Don't fret. There will be other diagnostic tests, although admittedly none as revealing as the subconscious nationality test. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

TalkingHead said:


> Ah, *gloating*! The closest translation as far as I can tell to the German word *schadenfreude*.
> And HP, life (being feminine) is *glorieuse*! Innit?


As we say in American, TH, *WHATEVERRRRRR!!!!!* :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I will not sleep tonight hahaha


Ummmm......yeah.

You get one American point for that for making me laugh. Not worth as much as a Euro point. Sorry! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> *Stop gloating!!! *


You know, I really have sooooo little in my life to gloat at.....:tiphat:


----------



## Blake

Got Irish... I do love my Guinness for breakfast, lunch, and dinner. And in-between snacks.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ummmm......yeah.
> 
> You get one American point for that for making me laugh. Not worth as much as a Euro point. Sorry! :tiphat:


give me 1.3624 american points then, to get equal


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> give me 1.3624 american points then, to get equal


Except by the time I do that, the value will have fluctuated again. I hate being "imprecise".

Even if I did, who would believe you at a family gathering when you say:

Oooooh!! Oooooh! Someone on the internet gave me 1.3624 points!

You would be held for "observation".


----------



## Zarathustra

Irish. A pizza eating, wine drinking, Pikachu dating (while listening to chansons d'amour) irish.


----------



## Cosmos

Zarathustra said:


> Irish. A pizza eating, wine drinking, Pikachu dating (while listening to chansons d'amour) irish.


Lmfao I expected to get Italian because I chose wine and pasta. Apparently, those are stereotypically Irish traits


----------



## Sid James

I got Irish. I can have what's colloquially described as an_ Irish temper_ at times, so maybe this is an accurate poll? I also listen to the [Romantic] chansons of Edith Piaf. I'm sure she was Irish, going waaaaay back. Maybe not ...


----------



## Dili

French. Merde. Found it slightly biased towards Western and industrialised countries ...


----------



## Ingélou

Dili said:


> French. Merde. Found it slightly biased towards Western and industrialised countries ...


You speak the language already, anyway!


----------



## Dili

Ingélou said:


> You speak the language already, anyway!


Hehe, if we judge by the languages I can say that particular word in, I am extremely multi-lingual


----------



## Sloe

I became German.


----------



## sabrina

Olala! Je suis Française. Je ne sais pas pourquoi !


----------



## drpraetorus

lots of bad choices. No place for none of the above


----------



## Giordano

Irish was my result. 
I know I am mostly ancient Greek.

But, it's all irrelevant...


----------



## Bet

I'm Hispanic and I got French.


----------



## Morimur

Bet said:


> I'm Hispanic and I got French.


No es bueno!
***********


----------



## Andreas

I'm German and I got German. The thing must be broken.


----------



## Ian Moore

I am British and I feel mixed up.


----------



## Taggart

Ian Moore said:


> I am British and I feel mixed up.


British covers Scots, Welsh, Irish and English - so no wonder.


----------



## Posie

I don't know how I got German. I _am_ a Germanophile, but I don't remember giving a "German" answer.


----------

